# Going to Vegas - What lens to take?



## AdamCaudill (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm going to be going to Vegas for a week and I'm thinking about renting a lens to take with me. Renting a fast zoom seems like the think to do - though not sure which would be best. Here's what I've got now:


Camera - Nikon D80
AF-S DX Zoom-NIKKOR 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6G IF-ED
AF NIKKOR 50mm f/1.8D
Sigma 100-300mm f/4.5-6.7 UC

Between the two zoom lenses I've got pretty good coverage though both are slower than I'd like to do street photography at night - which I imagine will be the bulk of what I'll be doing.

What do you think? What's the best lens for this trip?


----------



## JayCanon (Oct 31, 2009)

Out of what you have, the 18-135 would be the best.  You're going to need the wide end if you want to get the casinos and their "bling" in the frame, and 135mm should be plenty of zoom for most scenarios.  It's not a particularly fast lens, but for night shots you'll be on a tripod anyway (I hope) making the speed a non-issue.


----------



## blakjak8 (Oct 31, 2009)

I've been to Vegas twice and just as a general thought here...the "Vegas strip" is lit up like daytime and although the 135mm 5.6 is "slow" it MAY not be a huge factor depending on your subjects. At ISO 400 you will most likely need to be wide open but still fine for stationary subjects and photographing hotels with their millions of lights. I AM JUST A BEGINNER AT DIGITAL PHOTOGRAPHY so please remember this is just a general thought. I did shoot FILM ASA 400 with a 80-200mm f4/5.6 a few years back without a tripod ( Las Vegas) and was not a problem. BUT a monopod or tripod would have been nice. Safety concern: Be very very wary of wandering off the strip especially at night! It is a deceiving environment so stay smart and safe, please!


----------



## nickisonfire (Oct 31, 2009)

you can probably leave the tele at home, when I was in vegas I didn't have mine with me and I didn't notice I really missed it. Take the 18-135 and 50, that should be all you need.


----------



## blakjak8 (Oct 31, 2009)

And as another post said the 18-135 is your best choice I believe. Getting far enough away was probably the most common problem I encountered. Are you venturing away from Las Vegas?  Hoover Dam, Valley of Fire or Grand Canyon?


----------



## JayCanon (Oct 31, 2009)

IIRC, the Hoover Dam is only about 30 miles away from Vegas.  It is well worth going a little out of your way to see it.  Day or night, it is spectacular!


----------



## AdamCaudill (Oct 31, 2009)

blakjak8 said:


> Are you venturing away from Las Vegas?  Hoover Dam, Valley of Fire or Grand Canyon?



I won't be able to get away as much as I would like - I'm going for a conference and will be tied up till about 6PM every day that I'm there. So I should be able to get out in the evenings but unfortunately during the day I'm going to be tied up.



blakjak8 said:


> I've been to Vegas twice and just as a general thought here...the "Vegas strip" is lit up like daytime and although the 135mm 5.6 is "slow" it MAY not be a huge factor depending on your subjects. At ISO 400 you will most likely need to be wide open but still fine for stationary subjects and photographing hotels with their millions of lights.



Though I've done a lot of traveling this will be my first trip to Vegas - I've heard about how bright it is, but wasn't sure if it would be enough. I really like the range of the 18-135 as it covers the majority of "normal" shots - but it is on the slow side. 

I'm still somewhat tempted to rent seomthing like the Nikon 17-55mm f/2.8 AF-S ED DX - though it doesn't have near the range, being able to at f/2.8 does offer up a few upsides. But, if there really is enough light to shoot with the 18-135, I would hate to spend the $100+ to rent a lens for nothing.


----------



## Hardrock (Oct 31, 2009)

I think the wider the better. Bring a tripod and get some shots at the Bellagio of the fountains at night, Its incrediable.


----------



## padrepaul77 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey, I'm going on Tuesday and am bringing a bag with four lenses...go to Red Rock for an afternoon. Just a little drive from the city, and the picture-taking there is great.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 31, 2009)

The following was taken with a 55-250mm @F4, 1/10, ISO 100, _handheld_.
Offering it as an example, and this certainly wasn't a "bright light" situation.


----------



## AdamCaudill (Oct 31, 2009)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> The following was taken with a 55-250mm @F4, 1/10, ISO 100, _handheld_.
> Offering it as an example, and this certainly wasn't a "bright light" situation.



Nice shot - and point well taken. I think I'll stick to the gear I've got and use the 18-135 as the main lens. It should do what I need.

Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## NiKOnSLR (Nov 1, 2009)

Im planning on making a trip to Las Vegans in February. If you can post some pics so I can have ideas of where to shoot at.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 1, 2009)

NiKOnSLR said:


> Im planning on making a trip to Las Vegans in February. If you can post some pics so I can have ideas of where to shoot at.


 

vegas - Flickr: Search


----------



## NiKOnSLR (Nov 1, 2009)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> NiKOnSLR said:
> 
> 
> > Im planning on making a trip to Las Vegans in February. If you can post some pics so I can have ideas of where to shoot at.
> ...



Not bad. thanks


----------



## jack lumber (Nov 1, 2009)

NiKOnSLR said:


> Im planning on making a trip to Las Vegans in February. If you can post some pics so I can have ideas of where to shoot at.


 
There is a "graveyard" of all the old neon signs, not sure of the locale.




http://www.roadsidepeek.com/roadusa/southwest/nevada/vegas/lvsign/neongrave/index.htm


----------



## Inst!nct (Nov 1, 2009)

yea i went there twice

once with a 18-55mm and once with a 70-300, i felt that no mater what i did, i always wanted a bigger angle with the telephoto, or should i say wider angle. It's not often that you need to focus in closely in vegas, for everything is pretty much right on the main street.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Nov 1, 2009)

JayCanon said:


> IIRC, the Hoover Dam is only about 30 miles away from Vegas. It is well worth going a little out of your way to see it. Day or night, it is spectacular!


 

They are building a new bypass bridge at Hoover dam that should be open next year ( just thought I would ad this. ) It will probably be a cool thing to photograph. You can go down onto the dam and look up at it. Here is a pic of it being built, its going to be sick.:mrgreen:


File:HooverDamBridge01.May2009.JPG - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

